# Socially Awkward Penguin



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

is a meme concerning little things about social awkwardness that can be related to. There may have already been a thread on it, but anyway. Post your favourite if you want.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I mostly identify with ze parrot.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

LMAO. All so true...


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Haha. I love Technologically Impaired Duck, Hipster Kitty and High Expectations Asian Father (it's [not really] okay for me to be racist, I'm Asian).


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

omg I love macro crossovers.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

:clap ikr!


----------



## honeybear1990 (Sep 15, 2010)

LOL love those, I can totally relate to like all of them.


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

"I know you can read my thoughts" I need to stop doing that.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Ballerina said:


> I mostly identify with ze parrot.


Yep, this is me.

This is me:


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Loving it.
Edit: FINE, TAKE MY CAPSLOCK, YOU FASCISTS :cry
Second edit: :sus


----------

